# Disque dur SATA pour iMac G5



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite remplacer le disque dur interne de mon iMac G5 20" (révision A) par un modèle plus spacieux (300 Go minimum) et plus véloce (16 Mo de cache). Je voulais savoir quels disques durs étaient compatibles pour cette opération. Peut-on utiliser les SATA-II ? 

Mon choix se porterait sur la gamme Diamondmax 10 de Maxtor ou encore mieux, les Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 SATA-II. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Certains d'entre vous ont-ils déjà réalisé cette opération sur cette belle machine qu'est l'iMac G5 ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Pas de bidouilleurs pour me répondre ? snif snif...


----------



## HmJ (24 Avril 2006)

Bonjour a toi. Aucun probleme, SATA comme SATA 2 (qui n'est pas une norme, juste un standard - et encore) iront sur ta machine. La gamme Maxtor a fait ses preuves, il y a aussi le Maxline, equivalent au Diamondmax 10 mais cense etre plus robuste. Pour les entreprises. Sinon, je te conseillerais d'y aller au prix, du moment que tu compares les disques de meme generation.


----------



## naelis (14 Août 2006)

Alors je remets au go&#251;t du jour cette discussion puisque moi aussi je vais bient&#244;t changer de DD interne. J'ai un peu de mal &#224; trouver un sujet qui parle du remplacement du disque dur interne du iMac G5. As-tu r&#233;ussi &#224; le remplacer? Comment as-tu proc&#233;d&#233;?


----------



## Souvaroff (14 Août 2006)

Si tu avais un petit peu Cherché du Coté de Apple directement 
Tu auais trouvé le Manuel pour l'iMac 20"
& pour l'iMac 17"


----------



## naelis (15 Août 2006)

Je suis vraiment confus! Je ne me doutais m&#234;me pas que apple permettait ce genre de chose!!! Et moi qui pensais passer par un r&#233;seau obscur de bidouilleurs pour enlever leDD. Je files tout de suite voir cela. Merci beaucoup pour le lien!! D&#232;s mercredi, je m'engage!


----------

